# Project Plans Listing



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I tried to assemble a list of free and pay project plans over at my blog site.

I've used several of these sites to get some ideas.

Hope this helps...

Cheers...


.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Daris said:


> Hey guys, I tried to assemble a list of free and pay project plans over at my blog site.
> 
> I've used several of these sites to get some ideas.
> 
> ...



As long as Ted's 16,000 plans doesn't show up, Thanks!


----------



## Bean_Counter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for listing those Daris.... Nice Blog!!!


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Bean_Counter

.


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Ha AFX, I know what you mean. I see those all the time. I just have a list of some of my favorites.


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Bean just an update. I've updated the list quite a bit. You may want to check it out again.

Thanks...!


----------

